# جميع اللهجات: الافعال (اريد - ذهب - فعل)



## Slim86

هل هناك لهجات عربية محافظة على هذه الافعل الثلاثة حتى اليوم؟


----------



## Slim86

بالنسبة للهجة العراقية عموما نستخدم اريد وكذلك الفعلان ذهب وفعل مسموعان باللهجة الجنوبية

اش چنت تفعل؟
شني جاي تفعل؟
وين چنت ذاهب؟

اما في اللهجة البغدادية ولهجات المدن يعوضون ذهب وفعل براح وسوه

شنو چنت تسوي
شنو دا تسوي
وين چنت رايح

اعتقد في اللهجة المصلاوية ولهجات شمال الرافدين يستخدمون تعمل بدلا من فعل وسوه


----------



## Romeel

أريد أن أذهب
بالمصري عاوز أروج
بالخليجي أبي/ودّي أروح
بالشامي بدّي أروح


----------



## Hemza

في المغرب، "راد/يريد" فعل قديم جدا قد انقرض منذ مدة من كلام الناس. يقول الأغلبية بنسبة كبيرة "بغى/يبغي" في ضمير الغائب وأيضا الفعل "حبّ/يحبّ".

فَعَلَ ليس مستخدم حسب علمي ومع ذلك نقول "فعلة" كدليل على خطاء. الأفعال المستخدمة بدله هي "عمل/يعمل" و "دار/يدير" وفي الجنوب يستخدم "عدّل". الفعل "دار/يدير" أيضا مستخدم في الجزائر ليبيا وعند بدو غرب مصر (أظنه غائب من تونس)

ذهب ليس مستخدم حسب علمي بل المغاربة حسب السياق يستخدمون "مشى" و "راح" في جميع الأحوال وأيضا كإسم   فاعل "غدى" (غادي) أي "ذاهب" وفي الأمر فقط، الفعل "سار" (سير) أي "اذهب"


في الجنوب يستخدم أيضا "قسى/يقسي" منطوق بالقاف البدوية.

أريد أن أذهب=نبغي/بغيت نمشي​


----------



## Romeel

أظن في الأردن يستخدم بعضهم أريد ولكنهم يمدّون الألف فيقولون آريد أروح


----------



## Hemza

اضافة بسيطة بالنسبة للمغرب: في بعض المناطق يستعمل الفعل "بى/يبي" وهو طبعا الفعل بغى حذف منه حرف الغين. لكن النطق السائد هو بغى/يبغي.


----------



## Faris132000

Slim86 said:


> بالنسبة للهجة العراقية عموما نستخدم اريد وكذلك الفعلان ذهب وفعل مسموعان باللهجة الجنوبية
> 
> اش چنت تفعل؟
> شني جاي تفعل؟
> وين چنت ذاهب؟
> 
> اما في اللهجة البغدادية ولهجات المدن يعوضون ذهب وفعل براح وسوه
> 
> شنو چنت تسوي
> شنو دا تسوي
> وين چنت رايح
> 
> اعتقد في اللهجة المصلاوية ولهجات شمال الرافدين يستخدمون تعمل بدلا من فعل وسوه





Slim86 said:


> بالنسبة للهجة العراقية عموما نستخدم اريد وكذلك الفعلان ذهب وفعل مسموعان باللهجة الجنوبية
> 
> اش چنت تفعل؟
> شني جاي تفعل؟
> وين چنت ذاهب؟
> 
> اما في اللهجة البغدادية ولهجات المدن يعوضون ذهب وفعل براح وسوه
> 
> شنو چنت تسوي
> شنو دا تسوي
> وين چنت رايح
> 
> اعتقد في اللهجة المصلاوية ولهجات شمال الرافدين يستخدمون تعمل بدلا من فعل وسوه


سبحان الله استغرب أن هناك لهجة عامية تستخدم اي من كلمات 


Slim86 said:


> بالنسبة للهجة العراقية عموما نستخدم اريد وكذلك الفعلان ذهب وفعل مسموعان باللهجة الجنوبية
> 
> اش چنت تفعل؟
> شني جاي تفعل؟
> وين چنت ذاهب؟
> 
> اما في اللهجة البغدادية ولهجات المدن يعوضون ذهب وفعل براح وسوه
> 
> شنو چنت تسوي
> شنو دا تسوي
> وين چنت رايح
> 
> اعتقد في اللهجة المصلاوية ولهجات شمال الرافدين يستخدمون تعمل بدلا من فعل وسوه





Slim86 said:


> بالنسبة للهجة العراقية عموما نستخدم اريد وكذلك الفعلان ذهب وفعل مسموعان باللهجة الجنوبية
> 
> اش چنت تفعل؟
> شني جاي تفعل؟
> وين چنت ذاهب؟
> 
> اما في اللهجة البغدادية ولهجات المدن يعوضون ذهب وفعل براح وسوه
> 
> شنو چنت تسوي
> شنو دا تسوي
> وين چنت رايح
> 
> اعتقد في اللهجة المصلاوية ولهجات شمال الرافدين يستخدمون تعمل بدلا من فعل وسوه


سبحان الله استغرب أن هناك لهجة عامية تستخدم اي من هذه الكلمات في حديثهم! يمكن دراستي للغة العربية الفصحى ما كانت كلها على الفاضي.


----------



## Mahaodeh

ولماذا تكون على الفاضي؟ اللهجات العامية كلها نشأت من الفصحى، حين تدرس الأصل يصبح الفرع أسهل.


----------



## Faris132000

Mahaodeh said:


> ولماذا تكون على الفاضي؟ اللهجات العامية كلها نشأت من الفصحى، حين تدرس الأصل يصبح الفرع أسهل.


ههه صح طالما تكون مستعد أن تتعلم لغتين خلال مسيرتك


----------

